# Get bit custom rod building supply - black friday ' oh yeah!'



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Thank You from all of us at Get Bit Outdoors!*

Before all the Black Friday craziness begins we wanted to express our sincere gratitude for all you do for us throughout the year. We are extremely blessed to have your support and cannot thank you enough for allowing us to the opportunity, it is only because of you that we are able to do what we love. Please do not hesitate to call or email us any time and let us know how we can better serve you. We wish all of our rod building friends and family a wonderful Thanksgiving. 

Bountiful Blessings to you and your families from the Get Bit Family.

Now to *THE BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR!!! * You aren't going to want to miss this, we dug deep to help you celebrate the holiday season and stock up on everything you need!!

*If you've ever thought about building your own rod, now is the time to jump in and save!!
*
*CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS, THEY ARE SO GOOD WE CAN'T POST THEM HERE!*

*http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/BLACKFRIDAY*


----------

